# Ash & Filo



## IrisLise (Apr 13, 2003)

These are my darlings. Ash is 4 years & Filo is 1.5 years (both estimates). Ash is a beautiful black short domestic short haired male, who although is not overly affectionate is a big sweetheart (although very finiky on where he is petted, loves rubs on the front hall rug). Filo is my calico beauty & is very affectionate to certain degrees (wants LOTS of attention but doesn't stick around to be pet long).


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

They are beautiful! Ash looks like he/she? could eat Filo... hehe


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww, what beautiful kitties. They look so relaxed lying there.  I really like Filo's colouring.


----------



## IrisLise (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks!

What you can't see in the picture is the little white ring on the tip of her tail. Its very cute.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

cute kitties, ya Ash is a giant compared to Filo


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

They look so happy together. I'm jealous, my cats never lay together like that. Filo is a little princess! She's got beautiful eyes and colouring.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Cute kitties!


----------

